
James Billington, librarian of Congress for 30 years, dead at 89 - anigbrowl
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/james-h-billington-librarian-of-congress-for-expansive-tumultuous-tenure-dies-at-89/2018/11/21/d8829f88-eda9-11e8-8679-934a2b33be52_story.html
======
jhbadger
While his time as head of the Library of Congress was mixed, as the article
mentions, I have to recommend his excellent "Fire in the Minds of Men" which
is about how the French Revolution created the idea of ideology as something
that existed outside of simply loyalty to leaders and how even people involved
in the creation of the ideology (such as Robespierre) could end up on the
wrong side of their own ideology.

